# Bug free kids play area



## sippinjoes (Mar 7, 2011)

I am setting up a playset and other outdoor play items in my SE USA home. I treat my house by spraying the parameter with Cyonara. How should I treat the play area for kids to play safely. My daughter got stung by a wasp and is now terrified of bugs. Can't kill em all, but I can try. Does anyone have a safe method?


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

:facepalm: try therapy. Or keeping her indoors at all times. I know kids are sensitive, but your daughter will have to be outside at some point in her life.....


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Consistent inspection of the play area is the best. It is not realistic to prevent stinging insects with insecticide. Treating active nests is good if they are very close, but otherwise not helpful as they fly long distances. 

I've learned that how we as parents react/behave will greatly influence how our kids react/behave. Don't focus too much on killing stinging insects-kids will believe that they are bad. Do focus on staying calm, allowing stinging insects to fly near and around you while you operate in "their" area.

If a kid is afraid of snakes, it's because their parents are afraid of snakes. A lot of beneficial snakes die because of this dynamic. I hunt deer as a hobby and control rodents as a profession, but don't kill snakes, including and especially poisonous ones.


----------



## sippinjoes (Mar 7, 2011)

I guess I should restate. She is getting better about the bugs. It has been a couple weeks and she just shews them away or tells me to get them. I'm retraining her. I'm very aware that she will become what she sees in her parents and will also become the child we tell her she is. We have yellow jackets, fire ants, black widows, wasps, and other undesirable bugs/insects. I just don't want her or any guests becoming a victim of my negligence.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Cyanara is a very good active ingredient. I use Border or Demand which is the same active ingredient. A micro-encapsulated pyrethrin that holds up well under adverse weather conditions, tough environments like institutional kitchens as well. Low toxicity. I like it a lot for spiders. Flying insects of any kind are tough to control with residual insecticides. Sounds like your're doing good work.


----------



## sippinjoes (Mar 7, 2011)

Both Cyonara and Demand CS are safe 'when used according to label'. Still nervous using them around play areas. Would it be appropriate or overkill to close the playset for a day after application?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

If you’re going to spray this stuff where the kids play you might as well hit your bedroom while you're at it.

http://www.quali-pro.com/PDFs/AdditonalProducts/CSI_Cyonara_spec.pdf


----------



## abbyspears (Nov 2, 2011)

This is an informative thread!Thanks for the link.I've been searching for the right product that could terminate bugs which is safe for the health of my kids.Play areas really needs to be neat and clean for our children cause it is their favorite haven :yes:.However,I have read an article about a report on fast food chain play areas that has pathogens or bacteria which causes disease.Erin Carr-Jordan was the one who initiated the expose,a Chandler resident who has been on a national crusade to clean up fast-food play areas.I am thankful that she is standing up for the right's of children to have safety in an area specifically made for them and enticing to them.I've read the article here: McDonald's bans maze-swabbing mom from Arizona locations


----------

